# Caprio says President can 'shove' his endorsement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Credit: NBC 10 News
Caprio called Obama's decision "Washington insider politics at its worst."

PROVIDENCE -- 
The Democratic candidate for governor of Rhode Island is reacting angrily to news that he won't be getting the endorsement of President Obama.

Obama is scheduled to visit Rhode Island on Monday, but according to The Providence Journal, won't be endorsing anyone.

Fellow Democrat Frank Caprio told WPRO-AM that Obama can "take his endorsement and really shove it."

*» 17 Comments* | *Post a Comment*

Full Story:
Caprio says President can 'shove' his endorsement | Turn to 10


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He'd be singing a different tune if he got the endorsement. But, who knows, maybe not getting the endorsement will help him more than if he got it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

I think the rebellious DemocRats is just a scam to get voters. None of them told Pelosi or Odrama to screw last year. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

It seriously pisses me off that the Pres. is ALLOWED to endorse ANYBODY. Just mind your own biz and do your job... Does he not he have more important things to do? Like go on The View again?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He's giving the view a rest for a while. I heard he is actually going on Mythbusters. I'm not completely sure what myth he will try to help bust, maybe they're going to take another look at the myth that you can't polish a turd.


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

:stomp:Caprio sucks!! He comes off as a Democrat but he want to continue what Carcieri has started. [email protected] him, I am voting for Chafee. Although, not a perfect candidate.................at least he tells the truth.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting when another Dem is running away from the chosen one!!! lol....


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

GD said:


> at least he tells the truth.


:wavespin: you are talking about a politician right?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A DEM saying the DEM PRES, The "CHOSEN ONE" (as it was so aptly put) to SHOVE IT!?!?!?

As a Republican, I LOVE IT! I don't care what the reasons and I don't care how it was worded, I just love that it happened.

Who else here saw the opening skit of SNL from last Saturday? Harry Reid distancing himself from Obie for all he was worth. VERY FUNNY STUFF.

MELT DEMOCRATS, MELT AND SELF DESTRUCT BEFORE OUR EYES YOU POMPOUS ASSES!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> He's giving the view a rest for a while. I heard he is actually going on Mythbusters. I'm not completely sure what myth he will try to help bust, maybe they're going to take another look at the myth that you can't polish a turd.


 The MYTH that he is a US citizen or a man or straight?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Stark1848 said:


> It seriously pisses me off that the Pres. is ALLOWED to endorse ANYBODY. Just mind your own biz and do your job... Does he not he have more important things to do? Like go on The View again?


 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0rSeI0nhjU"]YouTube - Under Barack Obama - Umbrella Parody[/nomedia]


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> The MYTH that he is a US citizen or a man or straight?


or polished


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> or polished


 TRue...he could be Polished after all he's claimed to be Irished too


----------

